# Ultimate Heaver Rod



## OldBay

In your opinion what is the ultimate heaver rod for fishing the point and surf in Hatteras or casting 8+bait to the horizon from the end of the pier? My current favorite is a frank & fran's special Tica 6-12 oz casting rod that I bought from them last fall. It is the most stout rod I own and does well paired with a Saltist 30. I haven't tried any of the high end rods out there.

What would you consider the ultimate heaver to use for drum, sharks, stripers etc from the beach and piers of Hatteras Island? Balistic, St Croix, Carolina Cast Pro, Lami, Breakaway, Century, Tica??


----------



## AbuMike

Rainshadow 1508 or 1509.....


----------



## mully

I have the 11' Tica Dolphin 6-12, that rod is a beast, doesn't even load properly without 8-10 on it. I use it down here slidebaiting for sharks.


----------



## Youngbuck757.

Rainshadow 1508 or all star 1508


----------



## luckyOC

for me... definition is 8nbait and up for a heaver...

CTS s8 1364
All Star 1pc/2pc 1509
CCP 8-12
Daiwa HS 405
Fusion


----------



## Hudak

The ultimate heaver would be one that a person can load and come around on effectively. A telephone pole in one persons arm could be a wet noodle in another's. I know that isn't the answer you were looking for on this thread, but I have known many fishermen that bought what someone else thought was the greatest heaver only to be disappointed when they tried to load it. 

Saying that, right now, I really like my SU1569. Light, easy for me to load, and light.


----------



## gilly21

WRI Fusion. It is the ultimate rod but unfortunately you cant get em anymore. 
My next one will be a CCP 8-12


----------



## Tommy

When I was developing the Cast Pro Series (CPS) heavers there were a few rods that I targeted as performance benchmarks. The Fusion, the Red Rod (daiwa ballistic) and the 1509. I put a lot of work into testing and developing prototypes until I was satisfied that the CPS heavers would outcast them all. To keep it fair I recruited others to help in the testing (even A HARDCORE Fusion guy who now uses the CPS) and the results were clear across the board. With 8-10 oz my rods were consistently on top, and did it with less stress on the caster.

I also know that everyone is different and there is no such thing as a one size fits all rod. As Hudak said, what works for one may not be the right fit for another. My advice is to get your hands on as many as possible and test drive them. Hit them hard and see what feels good to you.

I bet you'll like the CPS 8-12... 

Tommy


----------



## fish bucket

I have a zipplex 12' conventional and a 13'2" spinner that will throw 8 and bait with the best out there.


----------



## mahimarauder

Nobody has mentioned Century's yet so I guess I'll chime in. I'm in no way able to throw like some, like Tommy and Tony, but in my opinion, the Kompressor along with some of the other Century rods will load and sling like none other that i've ever thrown. I've got it paired with a magged Shimano Trinidad 16a. I've gone as high as 12 and bait last year drum fishing during Hurricane Sandy and laid into it as hard as i could and the rod performed perfectly. I normally use 6-8 oz with bait and it will do everything I cant do with any other rod. Put a tournament sinker on there and watch out.......

As far as fighting drum, no problems whatsoever. Mine is a 14' so i do have a little bit of an issue once the fish gets close if im fishing with it off a pier but its not that big of a deal. Not a bad rod for sharks, up to a certain point. Once they get over a certain weight (exactly what that weight is I cant be sure), you are fighting the rod just as much as you are the fish.


----------



## OldBay

So - a friend recently brought his family down to HI during our vacation and stayed with us for a week. He asked what he owed me for the house and an offshore fishing trip etc. I sent him a link to the CPS 13' 8-12 oz heaver and said that would do. We'll see what happens.


----------



## gilly21

Tommy said:


> When I was developing the Cast Pro Series (CPS) heavers there were a few rods that I targeted as performance benchmarks. The Fusion, the Red Rod (daiwa ballistic) and the 1509. I put a lot of work into testing and developing prototypes until I was satisfied that the CPS heavers would outcast them all. To keep it fair I recruited others to help in the testing (even A HARDCORE Fusion guy who now uses the CPS) and the results were clear across the board. With 8-10 oz my rods were consistently on top, and did it with less stress on the caster.
> 
> I also know that everyone is different and there is no such thing as a one size fits all rod. As Hudak said, what works for one may not be the right fit for another. My advice is to get your hands on as many as possible and test drive them. Hit them hard and see what feels good to you.
> 
> I bet you'll like the CPS 8-12...
> 
> Tommy


This is why my next one will be a CCP. I was not part of the beta group but fished with the HARDCORE fusion guy. Even though his priority have kept his sorry butt off the beach this year, I know his testing and casting are similar to mine. I have thrown the CCP a few times and truely believe it is probably the best overall heaver being produced today. As sad a day as it will be to see my Fusion or Lami1502 give up the ghost I have the consolation to know I have a very solid fall back. One thing very often not discussed in a heaver discussion is fish fighting feel. The Fusion blasts a cast beyond the horizon but fighting a fish will wear you out. The lami doesnt give the distance but is a treat to fight a fish on. From what I have seen under strain the CCP had a good balance of power and fighing ability. Sorry to sound like a commercial but Seriously I like the CCP a bunch, I just cant justify the expense while I got two that have been sliding fish on the beach for 6 years now. Each of mine have 30+ drum. If it aint broke dont fix it.


----------



## Hudak

I agree with Gilly. My CPS 6-10 goes with me every trip, well, so does my 3-7 and 2-5 CPS's as well. For what is out there being produced today, the blank I recommend to people I build for are the CPS heavers. I think that is one reason why I like my SU1569, because it can't be replaced for the most part.  When/if that one bites the dust, it will be replaced with another CPS.


----------



## fish bucket

mis post


----------



## OldBay

I just ordered the CPS 8-12oz 13' heaver from Tommy. Cant wait to try it out on Hatteras Thanksgiving week.


----------



## AbuMike

OldBay said:


> I just ordered the CPS 8-12oz 13' heaver from Tommy. Cant wait to try it out on Hatteras Thanksgiving week.


your gonna love it. A lot of power in that rod.


----------



## Ryan Y

gilly21 said:


> This is why my next one will be a CCP. I was not part of the beta group but fished with the HARDCORE fusion guy. Even though his priority have kept his sorry butt off the beach this year, I know his testing and casting are similar to mine. I have thrown the CCP a few times and truely believe it is probably the best overall heaver being produced today. As sad a day as it will be to see my Fusion or Lami1502 give up the ghost I have the consolation to know I have a very solid fall back. One thing very often not discussed in a heaver discussion is fish fighting feel. The Fusion blasts a cast beyond the horizon but fighting a fish will wear you out. The lami doesnt give the distance but is a treat to fight a fish on. From what I have seen under strain the CCP had a good balance of power and fighing ability. Sorry to sound like a commercial but Seriously I like the CCP a bunch, I just cant justify the expense while I got two that have been sliding fish on the beach for 6 years now. Each of mine have 30+ drum. If it aint broke dont fix it.


I feel the Love....
Sigh,


HARDCORE!


On another note. I will be gracing the sand this week coming up for the first time all year. Alas, I don't know what it will feel like getting off the fiberglass and onto the sand again. The CCP 6-10 and the 8-12 will be guests at this years events.


----------



## RuddeDogg

AbuMike said:


> Rainshadow 1508 or 1509.....


I have NEVER fished in either place but I have the 1508 and it's my favorite heaver.


----------



## OldBay

I received the CPS 8-12 13' rod in the mail yesterday. I haven't cast it yet, but it's a beast! I can't wait to try it out. It's my only 13' rod and my first with a trigger.


----------



## DANtheJDMan

You got it as a spinner and got a breakaway cannon?


----------



## Tommy

Dan,

I don't carry the 8-12 as a spinner. To be honest there aren't many guys out there that throw that much weight with a spinning rod.

I do have blanks though and you could sure have one built up.

Tommy


----------



## markedwards

Tommy said:


> Dan,
> 
> I don't carry the 8-12 as a spinner. To be honest there aren't many guys out there that throw that much weight with a spinning rod.
> 
> I do have blanks though and you could sure have one built up.
> 
> Tommy


i know a guy that can cast that.


----------



## Tommy

Yep, I know that guy too...lol

Not saying no one can do it, just stating that the demand has not been high. If I thought I could move 25 or so I'd have them factory built.

Tommy


----------



## luckyOC

8-12 with lowriders would be a cool project...... that joined with the SCORA 80.... hmmm


----------



## DANtheJDMan

OldBay said:


> I received the CPS 8-12 13' rod in the mail yesterday. I haven't cast it yet, but it's a beast! I can't wait to try it out. It's my only 13' rod and my first with a trigger.


Ok I'm a newbe. What is a trigger on a conventional rod?


----------



## Tommy

DANtheJDMan said:


> Ok I'm a newbe. What is a trigger on a conventional rod?


Take a look at the "hatteras cast tutorial" a couple of threads down here in the distance forum. At the 1:50 mark you get a pretty good shot of the trigger seat on the 13' 8-12.

Tommy


----------



## Youngbuck757.

DANtheJDMan said:


> Ok I'm a newbe. What is a trigger on a conventional rod?


A trigger is most seen on a bass rod. It the little thing that comes out from the rod Where your finger goes 180 degrees opposite of the reel.


----------



## OldBay

I don't know what it's really called. There is a part of the reel seat to hook your index finger to while casting.


----------



## DANtheJDMan

OldBay said:


> I don't know what it's really called. There is a part of the reel seat to hook your index finger to while casting.


OK Ok Ok, I have a muskey rod that has that. I have not seen it on a surf rod yet. 

Good luck with the new rod.


----------



## mully

ooops, didn't notice that others had already answered


----------



## castingsfun

*The decommissioned wheels reels nail. Matched with A Penn 535 GS,
spooled with A 25 pound Ande pink and with A 60 pound big game Berkley
clear shock leader. A standard uni-knot to A fish finder rig, 10 ounce storm
sinker and A 10/0 octopus beak hook with A 3 inch 60 pound straight leader
snelled to the hook and clinched to A barrel swivel. Bait of choice would be
A bunker head with the shoulders attached and now followed with A beastly
Hatterrass cast!*


----------



## william1

Kompressor best Ive ever thrown . What ever rod you throw if you cant load it you should not be thrown it. Ive never casted AFAW rods so I cant pass judgement but ,speaking for my self a great learning rod would be the Batson Rods (rainshadow) you can buy a blank in the saltwater series at a very cheap price Batson is not making them anymore. Build it yourself rod ,would cost you less than $175. Rainshadod 3to6 easy to throw, light ,takes a lick'en an and keeps tick'en.


----------



## O'Shaughnessy

I have a Saltiga Ballistic 35-405G that I bought used.... the middleweight one, 4-12 ounces. I like it a lot, but I haven't thrown it hard yet because I'm afraid I'm gonna break it. Can I put 8nbait on it and chuck it hard, or is that best left for the 6-15oz. model?


----------



## Ryan Y

The thing I never liked about the Salitgas was that when fighting a big fish, the line tends to dip below the rod a lot on conventionals. 

While the Nail was a beastly rod WRI made vast improvements with the inferno, then the fusion and the f-mag. Worst part was not being able to get a straight blank all the time. While I tend to wish I had held on to the last two fusions I owned (and built). I still stand by the CCP 8-12 or 6-10. About the biggest bait I toss any more is a lopped off spot head and I still cut them off in front of the fins so they will fly farther.


----------



## chris storrs

the furthest casting drummers on the beach/pier mostly all throw wheeler rods

in no particular order...and some heavy hitters forgotten im sure

tom harris-fusion...not much to say here but i hope ive got better bait
ken wilson-mag...not sure how the old man does it, keep a yougen on his toes
william-mag....in pats words "hes a monster"
blakester-st croix beast...dilf can put it out there
arch-inferno...diablo, grandmaster, doesnt just hit the rail, BREAKS the rail
j hillsman-?1509 maybe?not sure what he throws nowadays..often copied, never duplicated haha
pat-mag...watch sensei throw a bait twice the size of yours way on out there
joel-nail, inferno,assorted wheeler rods...in pats words"when i grow up i want my rod to make that sound"
nick-fusion i think still, i wish hed quit building others longcasting drum rods
zack-fusion or mag?smokes em all spring 
lee- mag/infernos...well when hes not picking out a zing pow


list goes on.....i just bought another inferno in case one of my other two breaks , and ill buy the next one i see for sale and the one after that.....

a real drum rod will throw ten or twelve if need be and a skateproof cobb or seamullet head...most of the rods on the market are straining with 8 and a fingermullet....


----------



## Lynn P.

Just what it implies....a trigger below the reel seat for a conventional reel setup. The ones I've built top off for maybe a size 24 but they may make them larger than that. It's a comfort thing mostly for positioning your hand for the cast.


----------



## Ryan Y

That's a nice list of names. To bad WRI doesn't make rods anymore.


----------



## fishingman88

I agree with Chris. Wheeler rods all the way


----------



## Shooter

I own a few of the Wheeler rods and enjoy them very much but I hope to never have a problem because there are no parts to be had to fix them,,,
Now with that list of names,,, yes those are some monster casters and they are at the top of the game but now also remember you put any rod in their hands and they will out cast most normal fishermen,,, so is it the rod or the caster?

I have heard from a lot of folks that Tommys Farmers new rods will bomb a bait way out and fight a fish as well as any out there and one very important thing to remember,, if there is a problem he can get parts and has a factory still in business to stand behind him..

Yea I am not going to go way, way back but I remember a few years ago if you didn't have a Lami 1502 and a Abu 7500 you should not be standing on the point with the big boys.


----------



## Garboman

I think this thread needs a "Skunk Down" to determine which rod is best

If anyone wants to throw their WRI or Century or any other rod with conventional reel holding at least 220 yards of of 20 pound mono line and I mean any WRI rod against a lowly old and I mean old All Star 1508 with a competition butt .........rod for rod.........eight ounce pyramid sinker........loser gives up rod and reel to winner..........one cast.........any style cast Hatteras. Pendulum or Ground......back lashes count..............Winner decides what he wants to do with his new rod......... and whether to keep it or give it to some young promising Boy Scout or Pilgrim


Let me know

I am looking for a new Inferno and do not want to have to buy it


----------



## Tommy

Tommy Wheeler produced some Top Shelf, high quality heavers that are still popular today. When you find something that feels right and casts far then the natural thing is to stick with it. I understand completely.

Back in late 09 I decided to have a go with the Cast Pro Rods. I didn't know if it would work, but I did know that I wanted to put a top quality line of surf rods out there. In my mind, if the quality was there everything else would eventually fall into place.

On the heavers. If you want a top performing product you have to benchmark that product against the best out there. In 2009 the Fusion/Fusion Mag, the Red Rod, the 1509 and the old standby 1502 lami were the "hot" heavers to beat. I tested sample rods and prototype rods over and over until the design and performance worked the way I wanted. I kept at it until the CPS 6-10 heaver would consistently out cast the benchmark rods in my hands. I then recruited others to test the rods as well and the results were consistent. When I was happy the rods went into production.

Every fisherman is different and has individual likes and dislikes in a rod. While I personally love the power and action of the CPS 6-10, I got feedback from several serious drum fisherman that the rod was just a little soft in the tip for their taste. I took this feedback and went to work. After more testing, sample rods and prototypes the 13' 8-12 heaver was born. 15% more power in the midsection and 20% more power in the tip gave it what I believe is the right power mix to please the hardcore guys out there.

Everyone has their favorites. I understand and respect that. However, if you haven't cast one I would like to challenge you to give the CPS 13' 6-10 and especially the new 8-12 a fair shake. Even better catch a big fish on one. I think you'll be pleasantly surprised.

Tommy


----------



## Garboman

Tommy said:


> Tommy Wheeler produced some Top Shelf, high quality heavers that are still popular today. When you find something that feels right and casts far then the natural thing is to stick with it. I understand completely.
> 
> Back in late 09 I decided to have a go with the Cast Pro Rods. I didn't know if it would work, but I did know that I wanted to put a top quality line of surf rods out there. In my mind, if the quality was there everything else would eventually fall into place.
> 
> On the heavers. If you want a top performing product you have to benchmark that product against the best out there. In 2009 the Fusion/Fusion Mag, the Red Rod, the 1509 and the old standby 1502 lami were the "hot" heavers to beat. I tested sample rods and prototype rods over and over until the design and performance worked the way I wanted. I kept at it until the CPS 6-10 heaver would consistently out cast the benchmark rods in my hands. I then recruited others to test the rods as well and the results were consistent. When I was happy the rods went into production.
> 
> Every fisherman is different and has individual likes and dislikes in a rod. While I personally love the power and action of the CPS 6-10, I got feedback from several serious drum fisherman that the rod was just a little soft in the tip for their taste. I took this feedback and went to work. After more testing, sample rods and prototypes the 13' 8-12 heaver was born. 15% more power in the midsection and 20% more power in the tip gave it what I believe is the right power mix to please the hardcore guys out there.
> 
> Everyone has their favorites. I understand and respect that. However, if you haven't cast one I would like to challenge you to give the CPS 13' 6-10 and especially the new 8-12 a fair shake. Even better catch a big fish on one. I think you'll be pleasantly surprised.
> 
> Tommy


I do indeed want to try out your new 8-12

I am also glad you don't fish the OBX regular............I might get Drunk and start running my mouth and get into an extended "on tilt skunk down" and loose all my good sticks in one afternoon

The rest of the girls with the exception of TomH never want to play.........must be afraid of back-lashing, or else losing......or wrapping a tip....creating a WRI stubby


----------



## Tommy

Garbo,

I fish the banks as often as time and life allow. Come Jan 1, I'll be retired from my 34 years in Power Generation and plan to sell rods full time. Hope to spend a lot more time on HI.

I'd love to fish with you one day. Specifically on the planks. I've been a feet in the sand kinda guy forever but would love a shot at one of the big pier drum. I'd be a NON know it all rookie and would love help learning the ropes. Gladly exchange casting tips (for those that need) for planking tips.



Tommy


----------



## Garboman

Tommy said:


> Garbo,
> 
> I fish the banks as often as time and life allow. Come Jan 1, I'll be retired from my 34 years in Power Generation and plan to sell rods full time. Hope to spend a lot more time on HI.
> 
> I'd love to fish with you one day. Specifically on the planks. I've been a feet in the sand kinda guy forever but would love a shot at one of the big pier drum. I'd be a NON know it all rookie and would love help learning the ropes. Gladly exchange casting tips (for those that need) for planking tips.
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy


Your "Planker learning curve" likely will be relatively short..........say like first cast or two...........Planking for Drum has even more to do with distance than the beach in my humble opinion, Drum mostly show up from up current, Cobb heads are preferred as the "pickers" will have you fishing on credit is short order... Planking is easier on the old body leaning your rod on the railing instead of holding it all night and when you hit it right you can catch big numbers of Drum with everyone on the end of the T helping to get the fish on deck instead of like on the beach at the Point when sometimes it seems like you are fighting a bad dream of multiple tangles and the inexperienced. 

Sometimes four of five big drum will be hooked up at one time and since everyone "Has" to work together every one of those fish will be decked....it is due to "Pier Etiquette" to have everyone work as a team.........

I will tell you every thing I know for free, it is not a whole lot more than you all ready know, and with the exception of my super secret Drum aerodynamic sinker and clip down rig combo that the rest of the "girls" have not seen yet nothing that I ever invented, the fellas who taught me were more than generous, especially the Red Headed 
Fella


----------



## BlaineO

Congrats to you, Tommy. 34 years, how does a 29 year old do that....

Blaine


----------



## Tommy

Thanks Garbo.

Blaine, is guess it's my Brad Pitt like youthful genetics.... lol

Tommy


----------



## joemullet

you need to stay home garbo, you blow up way too much, too old like me. and a trigger seat is for woooooosies to whoever likes them. mags are for those who cant cast, hhahahahahahah


Garboman said:


> I think this thread needs a "Skunk Down" to determine which rod is best
> 
> If anyone wants to throw their WRI or Century or any other rod with conventional reel holding at least 220 yards of of 20 pound mono line and I mean any WRI rod against a lowly old and I mean old All Star 1508 with a competition butt .........rod for rod.........eight ounce pyramid sinker........loser gives up rod and reel to winner..........one cast.........any style cast Hatteras. Pendulum or Ground......back lashes count..............Winner decides what he wants to do with his new rod......... and whether to keep it or give it to some young promising Boy Scout or Pilgrim
> 
> 
> Let me know
> 
> I am looking for a new Inferno and do not want to have to buy it


----------



## Garboman

joemullet said:


> you need to stay home garbo, you blow up way too much, too old like me. and a trigger seat is for woooooosies to whoever likes them. mags are for those who cant cast, hhahahahahahah


Sounds like a Skunk Down is in the making, I should be down in March

What stick you chucking?

I need that Fusion Mag blank in your garage

If you want go ahead wrap it up with AA thread Carolina Blue over and under wraps with black trims and 34" to the center of the reel seat

You can get Skid to throw for you if you want as long as he brings that Green Nail


----------



## joemullet

got a mag, fusion, zippy, 1509 blank, mag blank 2 lami from the 70s that outcasted you back then if I need them, hahahahahahah fiberglass wins


----------



## Garboman

joemullet said:


> got a mag, fusion, zippy, 1509 blank, mag blank 2 lami from the 70s that outcasted you back then if I need them, hahahahahahah fiberglass wins



The best thing I learned from the Internet was the rubber flap trick which protects my tender office boy hands and the beach pendulum, it totally changed the way I load the rod and I also took in mind Tommy's tip about fully extending in my case the left arm, you girls will be crying when I finally show up, I practice my timing every day, can do it in the dark now without having to see the sinker

If you want to go fiberglass and Abu 9000's or 8600's with 25 pound line no problemo, mano y mano

Them old Lami's will be left in the dust by my Surf Sticks

You got that Shrimp boat ready yet? I like Shrimp


----------



## joemullet

surfsticks are for you northern guys anyway, fenwick made them for those who cant cast, I didn't need them and that's why I sold mine, just bought a 40 hp evinrude for shrimp boat, its in garage waiting paint, got to sell your rods so I can afford the marine topcoat, isn't cheap, hahahahah


Garboman said:


> The best thing I learned from the Internet was the rubber flap trick which protects my tender office boy hands and the beach pendulum, it totally changed the way I load the rod and I also took in mind Tommy's tip about fully extending in my case the left arm, you girls will be crying when I finally show up, I practice my timing every day, can do it in the dark now without having to see the sinker
> 
> If you want to go fiberglass and Abu 9000's or 8600's with 25 pound line no problemo, mano y mano
> 
> Them old Lami's will be left in the dust by my Surf Sticks
> 
> You got that Shrimp boat ready yet? I like Shrimp


----------



## spiderhitch

I got to give it to a Saltiga Ballistic 40 405 ulitimate long bomber rod has got the job done for me for years .


----------



## KEVIN

I like the CTS line. Never thrown the CPS but they are some fine rods


----------



## gilly21

KEVIN said:


> I like the CTS line. Never thrown the CPS but they are some fine rods


Problem with a CTS is they are not thick enough in the wall to handle a highstick. Imagine standing waist deep and fighting a fish. You need to get the tip up to position the fish next to you. Saw a brand new CTS snap 10" from the tip sliding a 5lb doggie to get unbuttoned doing such. If you never have intention to get in with teh fish the CTS might be a good stick. But far from the ultimate. Ultimates need to perform and take a beating and survive.


----------



## luckyOC

I have high sticked a 1364 with a 7 ft sand tiger.... has anyone broke a 1364 by high stick?... not saying that 10' didnt break, but its not a heaver. I have seen some models have thinner walls than others, but other sticks like a 1502 have thin walls as well. Fusions have thin walls in the top foot?


----------



## KEVIN

Ok 1509 then.


----------



## ez2cdave

Yeah, I know the thread is from 2013 . . .

Lamiglas Ron Arra XRA-138-1H . . . I just picked up what may be the last brand new blank in existence.

This is NOT a "parabolic" blank like a GSB-136-1MH ( I had one of those but sold it ) !


----------



## dsurf

CTS S7 1306.....I would place this one in the ultimate heaver category.


----------



## John81

my favorite is still my 1502....


----------



## obxfishing

Hi Lucky. Looking at the CTS S7 13-06 and a CCP 8-12 (http://www.carolinacastpro.com/products/CPS13FT8-12OZC) I have thrown the CTS and it's very nice. I have not thrown the CCP and would simply have to buy it and try. The time to get the CCP is immediate and the CTS is like a month  Drum are starting up now and my Tica 12 is holding me back. Any thoughts would be appreciated!


----------



## Tommy

I can hook you up NOW.... 

Tommy


----------



## Adam

Just built a CTS SVU1305-2 for myself. Its very close to being as light as my old trusty Outcast 1625s are. If the CTS throws and fights fish as well as the old 1625s, it'll be a winner for me without question. Will be testing it out in 8 days!


----------



## cooper138

obxfishing said:


> Hi Lucky. Looking at the CTS S7 13-06 and a CCP 8-12 (http://www.carolinacastpro.com/products/CPS13FT8-12OZC) I have thrown the CTS and it's very nice. I have not thrown the CCP and would simply have to buy it and try. The time to get the CCP is immediate and the CTS is like a month  Drum are starting up now and my Tica 12 is holding me back. Any thoughts would be appreciated!


I actually just picked up the 8-12 Carolina. Literally took it right off tommys hands haha thanks Tommy. Anyhow I was going back and forth on the 8-12 or the 6-10 and boy am I happy with the 8-12. I was a little intimidated by the high rating but it was a dream to cast. Easy to load and forgiving. I couldn't be happier with it to me it's an ultimate 8and bait.


----------



## Sandcrab

I like the custom 14 AFAW that I built years ago. Works great and is really easy to cast.

Sandcrab


----------



## Big red fishing club

Garboman said:


> I think this thread needs a "Skunk Down" to determine which rod is best
> 
> If anyone wants to throw their WRI or Century or any other rod with conventional reel holding at least 220 yards of of 20 pound mono line and I mean any WRI rod against a lowly old and I mean old All Star 1508 with a competition butt .........rod for rod.........eight ounce pyramid sinker........loser gives up rod and reel to winner..........one cast.........any style cast Hatteras. Pendulum or Ground......back lashes count..............Winner decides what he wants to do with his new rod......... and whether to keep it or give it to some young promising Boy Scout or Pilgrim
> 
> 
> Let me know
> 
> I am looking for a new Inferno and do not want to have to buy it


ill go head to head?


----------



## dsurf

You asked for the ultimate....in the last couple years I've changed my opinion...with price no obstacle I nominate the Century Drumgun...comes it at approx 22 oz built and has been thrown over 700 ft with 8oz. IMO, it beats the competition hands down.


----------



## poppop1

My oldest son and I were at Hatteras Jacks May of 21', those Century's are nice for sure, my son cast one model out back in the sound, it was a mid heaver, the shock leader knot broke and that sinker went waaaay out there. This was a good old post, some guys who posted have moved on to the next life, I miss them,...pop.


----------

